# Nuclear Blast Records drops Rings Of Saturn



## Floppystrings (Apr 30, 2021)

https://lambgoat.com/news/34099/Nuclear-Blast-Records-drops-Rings-Of-Saturn


----------



## sleewell (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 30, 2021)

Interesting. These guys have always rubbed me the wrong way. Way back when they were first starting out, they sent Facebook DM's "cold soliciting" to try to get me to listen to ROS. "Hey I see you follow this band, come listen to our band...etc...." I guess respect the hustle, but I always found it annoying.


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 30, 2021)

Does anyone know the full story here? Lucas basically threatened them and Nucear Blast just went "Nah were good" and just dropped them instead? Bold move from both parties.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 30, 2021)

> Lucas Mann on behalf of Rings Of Saturn has brazenly threatened to issue public statements "condemning Nuclear Blast in the strongest terms possible" if the label does not give in to his baseless demands.



Well, the press release did admit that Rings of Saturn was on their label so I wonder what else they're afraid of being said publicly.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 30, 2021)

what a sad day for this incredibly gifted guitar pro composer.


----------



## nickgray (Apr 30, 2021)

_if the label does not give in to his baseless demands
_
I'm guessing Lucas wanted to set the threshold on their brickwall limiter to minus infinity, but even Nuclear Blast decided it was too much


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Apr 30, 2021)

Bringing drama like true rockstars, just missing the drugs and alcohol..


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 30, 2021)

I typically trust the artist side on issues like this, and I think it's unfair to not hear RoS side of the story, which many people won't due to Lucas' bad reputation.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 30, 2021)

Not that I care, I don't really enjoy the band save a few riffs, but I don't think this is gonna hurt the band much.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 30, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> I typically trust the artist side on issues like this, and I think it's unfair to not hear RoS side of the story, which many people won't due to Lucas' bad reputation.


 He's definitely created an air of general douchebaggery around whatever he's doing at the time.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 30, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> I typically trust the artist side on issues like this, and I think it's unfair to not hear RoS side of the story, which many people won't due to Lucas' bad reputation.



Given the history, does his side have much credibility?


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 30, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> Given the history, does his side have much credibility?


History of what? His career? Outside of his 2013 demo being dubious, I don't think the guy has done anything so egregious that justifies the weird hate boner metal guys have other than "LOL his band sound fake and is bad".


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 30, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> History of what? His career? Outside of his 2013 demo being dubious, I don't think the guy has done anything so egregious that justifies the weird hate boner metal guys have other than "LOL his band sound fake and is bad".


 Obviously I wasn't there so I don't know the details, but I know a handful of people that have played shows with or toured alongside them and none of them had anything good to say about the dude.


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 30, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> Obviously I wasn't there so I don't know the details, but I know a handful of people that have played shows with or toured alongside them and none of them had anything good to say about the dude.


I don't know the guy, and what you're saying could be right as well, I also tend to believe ex-band members recollections and bad experiences, as much as I'm inclined to believe an artist who has objections to their label. I guess I feel strongly about Lucas Mann drama simply because on the outside looking in, he just seems like a macho charismatic guy who has taken a lot of flak for things related more to his art than who he is as a person, and I don't think that's right unless it's like Yoko Ono screaming at an art exhibit, then it's just hilarious. I'm also just tired of people reading headlines and making assumptions while lacking critical information, which is a problem beyond music.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 30, 2021)

- This is a classic example of a child mentality publicy speaking for a company. Whoever that is, because their "offical" press release has no author or credits or anything. It's just a shit talking bullshit "article" that lambgoat also shouldn't have published without that information.
- It doesn't matter what he did or didn't demand (in this context), because right now nobody knows. What we do know is the (supposed) label person saying he said this is being unprofessional. This is classic propaganda to get attention. They probably are working it all out so they both benefit. Hey, conspiracy. Why not.

- Professional = "We are no longer in partnership or relations with abc/xyz" without any more details other than what representative from the company said it and the date/time. It's business.
- Unprofesisonal = "So and so said something bad and we're not gonna tell you what it was, but we infer you shouldn't like him either and we're trying to word it in a PC professional way but don't relaize the act of even saying anything like this in this manner is just stoking the fire, but we wanted to tell you but we won't tell you and we want authority without involvement and feelings and knee jerk reactions and stuff. So there!"

I bet they get their own thing going that's better or get picked up with a better deal. Othewise why he make "threats"? Obviosly that stuff comes from a place of unfair treatment in some way. Then again, it's entirely possible he's just a jerk. That's the point. It's fucking pointless, so fuck that label (or at least the website) for wasting our time, regardless if he's a jerk or not.


----------



## NotDonVito (Apr 30, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> - This is a classic example of a child mentality publicy speaking for a company. Whoever that is, because their "offical" press release has no author or credits or anything. It's just a shit talking bullshit "article" that lambgoat also shouldn't have published without that information.
> - It doesn't matter what he did or didn't demand (in this context), because right now nobody knows. What we do know is the (supposed) label person saying he said this is being unprofessional. This is classic propaganda to get attention. They probably are working it all out so they both benefit. Hey, conspiracy. Why not.
> 
> - Professional = "We are no longer in partnership or relations with abc/xyz" without any more details other than what representative from the company said it and the date/time. It's business.
> ...


Exactly my point, but written much more eloquently. I'm not particularly defending Lucas either, I just felt the need to point out that this guy always seems to have a looming target on his back for reasons I don't feel are always justified.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 30, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> Exactly my point, but written much more eloquently. I'm not particularly defending Lucas either, I just felt the need to point out that this guy always seems to have a looming target on his back for reasons I don't feel are always justified.


 I really don't know much at all about him or ROS but they do seem very polarizing. I do have to say everything I have seen or know about him or ROS I've had no problems with. There was that whole people accusing him of faking while playing or whatever. But whatever. It's all stupid and always helps bring attention to them and the label. 
- I just think this is a waste of everyone's time (at least mine) . Yet here I am like a dumbass  I'm out. At least for now. : )


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 30, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> - This is a classic example of a child mentality publicy speaking for a company. Whoever that is, because their "offical" press release has no author or credits or anything. It's just a shit talking bullshit "article" that lambgoat also shouldn't have published without that information.



I'm going to take a wild guess that the vagueness of the press release is the product of some legal oversight. Does it make for a satisfying, informative read? Of course not. Considering that the release hints at the existence of a some undefined acrimony, it might have been better for lambgoat to not attempt to parse it on their own. Besides, if somebody can't tell the difference between a press release and an article, it's on them.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 30, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> History of what? His career? Outside of his 2013 demo being dubious, I don't think the guy has done anything so egregious that justifies the weird hate boner metal guys have other than "LOL his band sound fake and is bad".



Nothing to do with his studio art. Its not for me. I don't like techy stuff. Its more about how he handles himself publicly. Overly defensive and reactive to people. There have been situations where his live playing has been called into question. I've seen video of him playing the stuff accurately. But I've also seen videos where sound and his fingers weren't perfectly sync'd up. All that said, that's less my concern than how much of a dbag he can be towards people.



GunpointMetal said:


> Obviously I wasn't there so I don't know the details, but I know a handful of people that have played shows with or toured alongside them and none of them had anything good to say about the dude.



I have a few industry friends who have said similar things. This is specifically why I tend to believe the label claims.



c7spheres said:


> - This is a classic example of a child mentality publicy speaking for a company. Whoever that is, because their "offical" press release has no author or credits or anything. It's just a shit talking bullshit "article" that lambgoat also shouldn't have published without that information.
> - It doesn't matter what he did or didn't demand (in this context), because right now nobody knows. What we do know is the (supposed) label person saying he said this is being unprofessional. This is classic propaganda to get attention. They probably are working it all out so they both benefit. Hey, conspiracy. Why not.
> 
> - Professional = "We are no longer in partnership or relations with abc/xyz" without any more details other than what representative from the company said it and the date/time. It's business.
> ...



Depending on what kind of threats they are, supposing they're real, people might feel that it might be necessary to publicize them. I googled it, that site isn't the only one reporting that story. Loudwire posted it as well. Here's a link to the actual press release.

https://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=60d61e0aa47e63f008f382a67&id=0b4e3bfb4b


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 30, 2021)

Ohhhh more juicy RoS drama.

Can't wait! 

LOL


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 30, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> Ohhhh more juicy RoS drama.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> LOL



At this point I think its Lucas' marketing strategy.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 30, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> At this point I think its Lucas' marketing strategy.



No doubt. I was being sarcastic but now intrigued.


----------



## John (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Wildebeest (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Lucas and the boys but this is pretty funny. Apparently he asked for a sauna.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> At this point I think its Lucas' marketing strategy.



I mean it could work. Have a bad contract? Stir up controversy so you get the boot and so name is back in the mainstream so another label can pick you up.

...OTOH, how often do you have labels dropping bands for threatening them? Burning bridges like that could fuck you over in the long run from other labels.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 30, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean it could work. Have a bad contract? Stir up controversy so you get the boot and so name is back in the mainstream so another label can pick you up.
> 
> ...OTOH, how often do you have labels dropping bands for threatening them? Burning bridges like that could fuck you over in the long run from other labels.



Totally agree. I never said it was a smart strategy.


----------



## gunch (Apr 30, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> I'm a big fan of Lucas and the boys but this is pretty funny. Apparently he asked for a sauna.



You gotta make a gofundme campaign for that


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 30, 2021)

NotDonVito said:


> I typically trust the artist side on issues like this, and I think it's unfair to not hear RoS side of the story, which many people won't due to Lucas' bad reputation.



Same.

I (also) feel like we should wait to hear Adele's ex-boyfriend's songs before we choose sides.


----------



## Dayn (Apr 30, 2021)

What a weird press release. I'd need more info before coming to any conclusion.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 1, 2021)

Never heard of him but I wish Ringo Sagittarius all the best. Hey Nuclear Blast, since y'all got a spot open lemme holler at you. I'm far easier to work with....sorta.


----------



## Musiscience (May 1, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> I'm a big fan of Lucas and the boys but this is pretty funny. Apparently he asked for a sauna.



Wasn't that Jari from Wintersun? 

They're on the same label, so it makes sense that they would think "oh no, not again with the saunas, not this time around!" and cut ties. Can't deal with sauna tantrums twice.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 1, 2021)

This is Lucas Mann’s alleged statement: 

“Today I’ll be holding Nuclear blast accountable for paying for my trip to Saturn so I can play guitar on the rings of Saturn, if Nuclear blast doesn’t blast me off I’ll take them to court for their record label name being misleading”


----------



## VGK17 (May 1, 2021)

Paul McAleer said:


> This is Lucas Mann’s alleged statement:
> 
> “Today I’ll be holding Nuclear blast accountable for paying for my trip to Saturn so I can play guitar on the rings of Saturn, if Nuclear blast doesn’t blast me off I’ll take them to court for their record label name being misleading”


Looks to me like he's acting like a total psychotic douche to get out of the contract. And it worked.


----------



## c7spheres (May 1, 2021)

Paul McAleer said:


> This is Lucas Mann’s alleged statement:
> 
> “Today I’ll be holding Nuclear blast accountable for paying for my trip to Saturn so I can play guitar on the rings of Saturn, if Nuclear blast doesn’t blast me off I’ll take them to court for their record label name being misleading”


 Now it's getting weird. I'd be nice if these people just did their business in private.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2021)

Paul McAleer said:


> This is Lucas Mann’s alleged statement:
> 
> “Today I’ll be holding Nuclear blast accountable for paying for my trip to Saturn so I can play guitar on the rings of Saturn, if Nuclear blast doesn’t blast me off I’ll take them to court for their record label name being misleading”



I refuse to believe this is real but I can see him saying this to make fun of the entire situation.


----------



## Werecow (May 1, 2021)

Rings Of Saturn acting like Uranus.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 1, 2021)

Wildebeest said:


> I'm a big fan of Lucas and the boys but this is pretty funny. Apparently he asked for a sauna.



Should have started a go fund me!

Edit - nevermind I was beaten to the punch on this low hanging fruit!


----------



## works0fheart (May 2, 2021)

Band is trash anyways. I think fiascos like this are how they manage to stay relevant. Every few months there's some drama with Lucas and someone. It doesn't seem like a coincidence anymore so much as an advertising technique.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2021)

Lucas Mann and Michael Keene, the two most shit on guitar players in recent metal history.


----------



## groverj3 (May 2, 2021)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Lucas Mann and Michael Keene, the two most shit on guitar players in recent metal history.


Yeah, but wasn't Keen on meth/heroin/something like that?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> Yeah, but wasn't Keen on meth/heroin/something like that?



The reasoning for the hating is irrelevant. They are the two most commonly shit on tech death guitarists.


----------



## mikernaut (May 3, 2021)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> The reasoning for the hating is irrelevant. They are the two most commonly shit on tech death guitarists.


Al Mu’min has entered the chat!* *


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 3, 2021)

I don't know if and how Nuclear Blast changed its business model, but what I know 100% sure is that the payments for Dimmu Borgir's "Enthrone Darkness Triumphant" and Covenant's "Nexus Polaris" were tattoo gift cards

You can also check Shagrath, Silenoz and Nagash pics before and after those records...

Sure it was almost 25 years ago, but record sales were slightly more significant 25 years ago


----------



## theo (May 3, 2021)

I toured with RoS on their first run of shows that had Lucas back on the stage (Australia in 2019).
They were all pretty cool guys except Lucas, he kept to himself and didn't really talk to anyone so I have no idea what he was like


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 3, 2021)

I’d like to hear Lucas’s side of the story because Nuclear Blast are known for regularly fucking over their bands. They held back Children of Bodom’s album Hexed for over a year delaying tours while other bands went into the studio and released their albums in that time. Alexi was really annoyed but he said there was nothing he could do, It’s the reason BAM didn’t sign with them and caused a lot of trouble in COB. 

Then again if Jari, Alexi and others can publicly bad mouth Nuclear Blast what could Lucas have said in private to get dropped?


----------



## Musiscience (May 3, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> Yeah, but wasn't Keen on meth/heroin/something like that?



Yeah, Keen was at the very least snorting heroin and it interfered a few (ahem) times with the tours and lineups. If it wasn't for the bottomless supply of young metal musicians eager to play with a well established band, The Faceless would have been dead a long, long time ago. 

However, no idea for Lucas


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2021)

Any chance Keen is still on heroin/meth? Asking for a friend who wants to buy his Washburn for a rock.


----------



## Frostbite (May 3, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Any chance Keen is still on heroin/meth? Asking for a friend who wants to buy his Washburn for a rock.


Jesus Christ


----------



## NoodleFace (May 3, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I’d like to hear Lucas’s side of the story because Nuclear Blast are known for regularly fucking over their bands. They held back Children of Bodom’s album Hexed for over a year delaying tours while other bands went into the studio and released their albums in that time. Alexi was really annoyed but he said there was nothing he could do, It’s the reason BAM didn’t sign with them and caused a lot of trouble in COB.
> 
> Then again if Jari, Alexi and others can publicly bad mouth Nuclear Blast what could Lucas have said in private to get dropped?


Well, I don't really think ROS is on the same level as COB at least. Wintersun is a joke of course.. but I would guess Alexi could've got away with a lot more given how much success he had.


----------



## DjentyBoi7 (May 4, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> what a sad day for this incredibly gifted guitar pro composer.


First of all, I should mention that there is a pretty good chance that this is fake negative publicity considering they haven't said anything about it and Rings of Saturn is still listed on Nuclear Blast's band list, and second, what is wrong with using Guitar Pro to help you write music?


----------



## RoRo56 (May 4, 2021)

DjentyBoi7 said:


> First of all, I should mention that there is a pretty good chance that this is fake negative publicity considering they haven't said anything about it and Rings of Saturn is still listed on Nuclear Blast's band list, and second, what is wrong with using Guitar Pro to help you write music?



More than likely there is legal work going on behind the scenes and that's why there hasn't been word other than the NB statement. You'll find that labels/brand aren't quick in removing artists from websites, so wouldn't worry about that. Nothing wrong with using Guitar Pro to help write music, I think they're referring to the heavily edited sound on their recordings/playthroughs.


----------



## coreysMonster (May 4, 2021)

DjentyBoi7 said:


> First of all, I should mention that there is a pretty good chance that this is fake negative publicity considering they haven't said anything about it and Rings of Saturn is still listed on Nuclear Blast's band list, and second, what is wrong with using Guitar Pro to help you write music?


Nothing at all, it's quite a different thing to use it as your backing track for your fake playthrough video.



This was a promo video for a Kickstarter or something, iirc, which is why everybody started calling them the Guitar Pro band.

EDIT: This video is now older than Canon Rock was when this video came out. Time is moving too fast, help!!


----------



## aesthyrian (May 14, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CO2ypFGNg29/


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 14, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CO2ypFGNg29/



LOL


----------



## sakeido (May 14, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Any chance Keen is still on heroin/meth? Asking for a friend who wants to buy his Washburn for a rock.



that's so unethical but let's be real, I'd do all kinds of shit to get a Washburn WM526


----------



## Wildebeest (May 14, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CO2ypFGNg29/


What a shame. Ian was an excellent vocalist for the band. Don't like this.


----------



## Albake21 (May 14, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CO2ypFGNg29/


Oh.... definitely not what I was expecting. Pretty awful decision tbh, but hey you never know


----------



## Wildebeest (May 14, 2021)

Also, just realized, this band is now literally "Mann, Oman..."


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 14, 2021)

One more member away from being Berried Alive II: The Douchening


----------



## NoodleFace (May 14, 2021)

This is going to do a great job of alienating (lol) any fans of this band. Basically only guitar players are going to watch them now. Not really my jam though


----------



## DjentyBoi7 (May 14, 2021)

Dayn said:


> What a weird press release. I'd need more info before coming to any conclusion.


Agreed, the articles posted about this are very strange. Plus, it's been a couple weeks since this was "announced", and Rings of Saturn are still on Nuclear Blast's website. 
Also, their reasoning behind going instrumental is to expand the creativity of what they can do musically. This is just my opinion, but from my experience, songs that are more guitar focused tell a story better in a musical sense, which is exactly what makes music good to me. They are getting too much hate lately, all for reasons which I believe don't justify.


----------



## j3ps3 (May 15, 2021)

DjentyBoi7 said:


> This is just my opinion, but from my experience, songs that are more guitar focused tell a story better in a musical sense, which is exactly what makes music good to me. They are getting too much hate lately, all for reasons which I believe don't justify.


*Midi focused, in this case  I kid. A little. Maybe.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2021)

aesthyrian said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CO2ypFGNg29/





> Which will open up many new doors for musical creativity



Yes, having one less instrument (vocals) means more things you can do... somehow?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 15, 2021)

Randy said:


> Yes, having one less instrument (vocals) means more things you can do... somehow?



"Nah as an instrumental band, the sky's the limit now. They don't have a singer to hold them back"

-A forum full of guitar players.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "Nah as an instrumental band, the sky's the limit now. They don't have a singer to hold them back"
> 
> -A forum full of guitar players.



Says the only genre of music/players I know that release two versions of their albums: with and without vocals.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 15, 2021)

This kind of Modern technical metal can fall apart live when it’s instrumental. With a whole back catalogue of songs played without vocals it could be a disaster live. I’m not a fan of instrumental metal live though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2021)

Boring ass guitarist in a boring ass band is involved with boring ass drama. Who cares?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 15, 2021)

Randy said:


> Says the only genre of music/players I know that release two versions of their albums, with and without vocals.





Lorcan Ward said:


> This kind of Modern technical metal can fall apart live when it’s instrumental. With a whole back catalogue of songs played without vocals it could be a disaster live. I’m not a fan of instrumental metal live though.



Idunno why but this thread made me realize how much I'm the illusive instrumental forum-stalking musician that doesn't really dig instrumentals.  I honestly dig the new Alluvial stuff over the first album BECAUSE it has vocals. Tried to give Conquering Dystopia a shot and that didn't stick with me.


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2021)

To me, instrumental songs/bands need to be written with the intention of being instrumental and knowing there's no vocal melody to carry it; it's not the same to just take a song that normally has vocals, strip them from a song and release it as if it's now something new. Post-rock as a genre is great because the songs have movements that help carry it in lieu of vocals, and there's some metal bands that do songs on the album that are instrumentals that are great (Wretched's "Beyond the Gate for example), but overall the majority of bands write songs with the structure that would have vocals over them which then just sounds boring when there are none.


----------



## NoodleFace (May 15, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> This kind of Modern technical metal can fall apart live when it’s instrumental. With a whole back catalogue of songs played without vocals it could be a disaster live. I’m not a fan of instrumental metal live though.


Well they use backing tracks so it's gotta be easier


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2021)

Idk why but Lucas reminds me of that dude from Threatin who faked his way into stardom for a whole tour


----------



## Albake21 (May 17, 2021)

Paul McAleer said:


> Idk why but Lucas reminds me of that dude from Threatin who faked his way into stardom for a whole tour
> View attachment 93498


I haven't heard of this story until now, funny read


----------



## DjentyBoi7 (May 17, 2021)

MFB said:


> To me, instrumental songs/bands need to be written with the intention of being instrumental and knowing there's no vocal melody to carry it; it's not the same to just take a song that normally has vocals, strip them from a song and release it as if it's now something new. Post-rock as a genre is great because the songs have movements that help carry it in lieu of vocals, and there's some metal bands that do songs on the album that are instrumentals that are great (Wretched's "Beyond the Gate for example), but overall the majority of bands write songs with the structure that would have vocals over them which then just sounds boring when there are none.


I think this is what RoS is going after. You know, I love metal with vocals more when the song is built with the intention of being of being instrumental, but then vocals are added. Everything flows perfectly with the energy levels, and both the instrumentals and the vocal versions are more memorable IMO. I think the entire Ascendancy album by Kadinja (my favorite album of all time) is the perfect example of this.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 18, 2021)

Not many cared about them but now more than half of those are not going to care.


----------



## c7spheres (May 18, 2021)

Paul McAleer said:


> Idk why but Lucas reminds me of that dude from Threatin who faked his way into stardom for a whole tour
> View attachment 93498



That's awesome. Never heard of this guy. It's hilariously ironic because all the internet people are getting upset someone's trying to get famous and make money by employing bullshit.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 18, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> That's awesome. Never heard of this guy. It's hilariously ironic because all the internet people are getting upset someone's trying to get famous and make money by employing bullshit.


"A maximum of 60 people were reported to have attended, with a significant number leaving before the end of the 45-minute show."
This dude's Wikipedia page is more interesting than anything Mann has ever done.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 20, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> "A maximum of 60 people were reported to have attended, with a significant number leaving before the end of the 45-minute show."
> This dude's Wikipedia page is more interesting than anything Mann has ever done.



Is this on rings of saturns Wikipedia page yet? 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lucas-mann-solo-album#/


----------

